# Logitech MX518 noch aktuell?



## Rocksteak (13. Juli 2010)

Ist die Logitech MX518 mit ihren 1800 dpi noch aktuell? Ich hatte bis jetzt eine G5 Refresh, die ist nun nach 3 (wieder gelöteten) Kabelbruch an einem Defekt der Linken Maustaste "gestorben". Ich hab aber nicht das Budget um mir wieder eine 45+€ Maus zuzulegen, und da die MX518 nur 20-25 kostet, dachte ich das wäre eine gute Alternative.
Da ich allerdings mit dpi-Verhältnissen nicht so bewandert bin wollte ich mal fragen ob 1800 dpi noch reichen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juli 2010)

Naja aktuell nicht, aber sie ist dennoch eine super Maus 

Ich würde zur G500 greifen  ich hatte sie selbst ( damals wo ich halt noch css aktiv war) super Maus und sehr präzise


----------



## TRSTN (13. Juli 2010)

_ja es ist eine gute Gamingmaus auch wenns sie mir duch ihre klobige Art nicht gefällt !_


----------



## xaven (13. Juli 2010)

"Aktuell" nicht mehr, für mich allerdings dennoch die allererste Wahl (wenn es meine MX510 nicht mehr macht)!


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Juli 2010)

Ja aktuell war darauf bezogen, ob man damit alle Spiele problemlos spielen kann. Die G500 kostet leider zuviel für mich .


----------



## feldspat (13. Juli 2010)

habe mx500 und mx518 (noch die erste rev, ohne die riesen gleitpads)

ich kann sie nur empfehlen.
BTW: im rechenzentrum meiner uni hat die 518 fast jeder .


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juli 2010)

Die MX518 reicht locker für jedes Spiel. Kommt immer auf die eigenen Settings bei der Sense an. Ich spiele mit 400 DPI von meiner Zowie IO 1.1 und Ingame Sense auf 2.9.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juli 2010)

Die MX518 ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell, reicht aber für alles aus. Ich habe die G500 und bin völlig zufrieden. Ich hatte zuvor die MX510, welche ergonomisch (fast) identisch mit der MX518 und G500 ist.

Letztendlich eine klare Kaufempfelung für die MX518, da sie auch recht günstig ist.


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. Juli 2010)

Also wie schon alle sagen die MX518 ist eigentlich die Günstigste Gamer Maus die ich kenne.
Nutzte sie selber & klar funzt die bei allem.

Schlag zu da kannste mit der Maus nix falsch machen...

So Long...


----------



## Bruce112 (13. Juli 2010)

hab den Mx 518 refresh und ist gut 

und 1800 dpi brauche ich garnicht 1000 dpi reichen schon aus


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Juli 2010)

Danke ihr habt mich überzeugt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Die MX518 ist immer noch einer der besten Mäuse und die 1800dpi brauch ich fast nie 1200 reicht für jeden Ego Shoter. Ich würd meine 518 auch garnicht gegen eine teure Maus eintauschen wollen obwohl ich schon oft das Geld für ne teurere Maus hatte, du wirst von ihr angenehm überrascht sein.


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn du schon überzeugt bist, so gebe ich doch nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe die MX518 seit nunmehr 3 Jahren und ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen!


----------



## buzty (13. Juli 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die MX518 reicht locker für jedes Spiel. Kommt immer auf die eigenen Settings bei der Sense an. Ich spiele mit 400 DPI von meiner Zowie IO 1.1 und Ingame Sense auf 2.9.




ha ich bin langsamer als du! 

@topic: reicht locker meiner meinung nach, wenn sie noch gut in deiner hand liegt perfekt!


----------



## Westcoast (13. Juli 2010)

die Logitech MX 518 ist eine gute maus. sie hält sich schon Jahre auf dem markt. 
dies sagt alles. man sollte noch erwähnen, dass die MX 518 für mittelgroße bis große hände geeignet ist. für kleine hände nicht so .


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, das war damals auch mein Kaufargument, da meine Hände wie Schaufeln sind


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Juli 2010)

Ja die hat ja ein ähnliches "Bodykit" wie die G5, welche ich davor hatte, daher denke ich dass die MX518 mir auch gut in der Hand liegen wird.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juli 2010)

Jep, nutze nach zwei 518ern nun die refresh und es gibt keinen Grund, dies nicht noch eine ganze weile zu tun... Außer man hört auf die Marketingstrategien der Hersteller und glaubt ihnen auch noch...


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die MX518 ist immer noch einer der besten Mäuse und die 1800dpi brauch ich fast nie 1200 reicht für jeden Ego Shoter. Ich würd meine 518 auch garnicht gegen eine teure Maus eintauschen wollen obwohl ich schon oft das Geld für ne teurere Maus hatte, du wirst von ihr angenehm überrascht sein.



Ja klar, aber es kommt immer drauf an wie die Maus Empfindlichkeit im Spiel ist zB habe ich in Counter Strike Source die ME immer auf 4 oder so gemacht und dann mit 3200 DPI gespielt  (G 500 )

Man kann sie im spiel auch höher machen, und dann die DPI runter......


----------



## Emericaner (14. Juli 2010)

Die Mx 518 liegt perfekt in der Hand.
1Jahr jetzt in Gebrauch und restlos davon überzegt.

Dpi Auflösung meistens so um die 1000.
Und mit aktuell 25-30€ klare kaufempfehlung


----------



## coolcpu (17. Juli 2010)

Habe meine Mx18 jetzt schon so lange, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß wielange überhaupt. das müsste eine aus dem ersten Jahr sein und langsam fängt die rechte Maustaste an etwas zu kratzen, was sich allerdings auf den Druckpunkt etc. nicht auswirkt. Das Teil ist einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen. (Wer öfter mal Spielt weiß was mit einer Maus passiert wenn man an einer Stelle hängt wo mal nicht weiter kommt)
Doch wie es nunmal so ist überlege ich nun, da auch die Glidepads sich den Ende neigen, die Maus an eine "Gelegendheitsarbeitsstelle" zu versetzen (2. Rechner oder Reserve), denn noch kann ich mich nicht ganz von ihr trennen. Außerdem ist es auch mal Zeit für was neues. Ich gedenke da an eine Gigabyte M8000x oder wieder eine Logitech. Ich werde mich mal schlau lesen und vll. finde ich auch hier im Forum einen Artikel bzw. gibt es bald einen.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juli 2010)

Ich halte auch eine MX518 in der Hand, tut jahrelang ihren Dienst, würde ich wieder kaufen!


----------



## flasha (17. Juli 2010)

Habe nun 2 mal die MX518. Bin wirklich begeistert von ihr. Liegt super in der Hand. Ist nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer. Kann man wirklich empfehlen!


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2010)

@coolcpu

Du könntest auch die Gleitpad der Maus auswechseln, was aber eher wenig Sinn macht, wenn die Maustaste schon ausgeleiert ist.

Wie lange hält eigentlich so eine Maus?


----------



## buzty (18. Juli 2010)

das kommt denke ich mal sehr darauf an wie (und wie oft) man sie benutzt 

bei relativ pfleglicher aber dennoch häufiger benutzung... keine ahnung... 2 jahre? also meine diamondback hab ich bis zum endgültigen tot benutzt und das waren 1,5 jahre oder so.


----------



## coolcpu (18. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> @coolcpu
> 
> Du könntest auch die Gleitpad der Maus auswechseln, was aber eher wenig Sinn macht, wenn die Maustaste schon ausgeleiert ist.
> 
> Wie lange hält eigentlich so eine Maus?





Habe ich geschrieben, dass ich zur Abwächselung mal was neues haben möchte. Die Maustaste ist da weniger das Problem, da die Taste immernoch recht knackig ist.
Meine Maus muss ich min. 5-6 Jahre haben, dass heißt sie lebt sehr lange. Ich bin ein User, der die Maus nahezu täglich nutzt, jedoch pfleglich damit umgeht. Auch die Glidepads wäre noch in einem besseren Zustand, hätte ich nicht erst vor ein paar Monaten das Mousepad von Tischplatte v1 und v2 auf ein Anständiges geupgradet.


----------



## rebiirth (18. Juli 2010)

Schlag zu, ich habe die Maus jetzt ca. 8Monate und sie hat mich vom ersten Tag an begeistert, sie liegt perfekt in der Hand und ist nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht wie schon gesagt wurde.
Ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen da sie einfach die beste Maus ist die ich je hatte davor meine Maus war glaube ich eine von Razer wo ich nicht so begeistert war.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Juli 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> das kommt denke ich mal sehr darauf an wie (und wie oft) man sie benutzt
> 
> bei relativ pfleglicher aber dennoch häufiger benutzung... keine ahnung... 2 jahre? also meine diamondback hab ich bis zum endgültigen tot benutzt und das waren 1,5 jahre oder so.




1,5 Jahre für ne Razermaus?  So lange hat von den Dingern nie eine bei mir überlebt.


----------



## buzty (18. Juli 2010)

naja nach nem guten jahr fing der doppelklick-bug so langsam an aber da war ich noch arm und jung und hab einfach weiter gezockt. 

was bist du eigentlich für ein frühaufsteher? jeden tag vor 9 hier erstmal ein eintrag


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Juli 2010)

Na bei mir wahren die Razermäuse meistens nach 3 Monaten platt. Bei den meisten hat zwar die Beleuchtung funktioniert, aber der Rest hat nicht gewollt. 

Na Gewohnheit. Stehe immer früh auf.


----------



## KOF328 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte meine Krait etwas mehr 2 Jahre glaub ich. Die geht aber ohne probleme nix kaputt oder ausgeleiert.Hab aber die Maus gewechselt weil die Krait mir zu klein wurde^^


----------



## buzty (18. Juli 2010)

keine probleme mit dem mausrad gehabt? das war nach 2 wochen bei mir defekt, leider, eigentlich mochte ich die recht gern


----------



## Speedy100 (19. Juli 2010)

hi...

hab meine schon gute 5 + jahre und hat nur leichte abnützungen und ist immer noch wie am ersten tag, wäre genau wieder die maus, die ich mir kaufen würde wenn diese defekt geht

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## TRSTN (4. August 2010)

yop seh ich genau so


----------



## Nixtreme (4. August 2010)

Die MX518 ist so ziemlich der Inbegriff der Massen-Spieler-Maus. Wer keine Zusatzgewichte und DPI-Led-Anzeigen braucht, wird nicht wieder eine andere Maus brauchen  Hab meine Refresh nun auch seit ca. 3 Jahren und bis auf Abnutzungsspuren beim gummierten Teil ist die Maus wie neu! Das beste Mausrad was ich je in den Händen hielt!


----------



## @rne (4. August 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe nun sehr lange die MX518 im Einsatz und ein Wunsch nach einer neuen ist bis heute nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## Rocksteak (4. August 2010)

Ich hab mir vor gut 2 Wochen eine zugelegt  bin vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## netheral (4. August 2010)

Ich sage mal kurz und bündig: 
Früher hatte ich eine MX518, jetzt eine Steel Series Xai.
Von 1600 (alte Revision) dpi auf über 5000 hoch.

Ich merke von der Genauigkeit keinen Unterschied. Aussetzer bei schnellen Bewegungen kennen beide Mäuse nicht. Von der Spieletauglichkeit sind beide exakt genau gleich gut. Nur gefällt mir halt die Form der Xai besser, was für mich die MX518 schlechter macht.

Ansonsten: Die MX518 ist immernoch sehr gut und nur zu empfehlen, es sei denn du spielst Full-HD auf extremer High-Sense. Also dass du mit 3 cm Pad in nem Shooter 180° machen würdest. Dann könnte es sein, dass du mehr dpi brauchst, damit die Maus auf der kleinen Fläche mehr Punkte abtastet. Da könnten 5k dpi etwas besser spielbar sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

ich hab auch die MX518, hatte auch schon aktuellere mäsue inner hand, aber ich möchte keine andere maus als die MX518. Die is einfach immer noch die beste ,und die technik reicht auch völlig aus. UNd das zu so nem guten preis


----------



## Jan565 (5. August 2010)

So lange meine MX518 noch lebt wird die auch verwendet. Meine habe ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren, die davor hat den sturtz von der Treppe leider nicht überlebt. Ich finde es gibt keine bessere Maus. Mit der G5,7,9,500 komme ich nicht so gut klar, als mit der 518.


----------

